# تعريب الهندسة ام تضيق الخناق على المهندسين العرب



## علي عالي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

انا لست ضد ترجمة الكتب الهندسية الى اللغة العربية بل انا معها وادعو الى تأليف كتب هندسية باللغة العربية لكن مع ضمان ان جميع المهندسين يجب ان يكونوا قادرين على التحدث باللغة الانجيليزية لا اقل ان يفهموا الكتب العلمية
مع احترامي للكتب العربية والمنتديات العربية فما موجود في المنتديات باللغة الانجيليزية والكتب الانجيليزية لا يقارن
فلنعمل يدأ بيد لنكون الافضل نعرب اللغة مع عمل جاد لتعلم اللغات الاخرى
فلربما عدم معرفتنا باللغة الانجيليزية يؤخر بحوثنا اشهرأ طويلة
تحياتي 
مجرد رأي​


----------



## tayseer shw (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان تمرجة الكتب الى اللغة العربية لا بل التاليف باللغة العربية هو عنوان عزة للمسلمين فعندما كان للمسلمين دولة كانت ثقافاتهم يعتنبي بها جميع الامم فلماذا لا يتم العتناء بها من جديد


----------



## صناعي1 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

تعريب الهندسة لا يعني بأي حال انغلاق المهندسين العرب، الا ان الدراسة و التعلم باللغة الام له دور كبير في تقدم الامم و الابداع و التطور العلمي. و التضييق هو ان يضطر الانسان ان يدرس بغير اللغة التي يستخدمها في كل حياته فاذا اردنا ان يكون العلم جزءا و ركنا في حياتنا فلنتعلمه باللغة التي نعيش بها حياتنا


----------



## علي عالي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ صناعي ما قصدته انا انه يجب ان تكون مواكبة لتعلم اللغات بنفس الوقت الذي نتعلم فيه العلوم كي نكون مواكبين للتطور العالمي فان اصعب شيء يواجه المهندس كمثال هي ترجمة المصطلحات الهندسية.
لدي كثير من الاصدقاء العراقيين الذين درسوا الهندسة باللغة العربية لكنهم عانوا كثيراً في فهم الابحاث والتطور الحديث في مجال الهندسة لقلة المصادرالمواكب للتطور التكنلوجي باللغة العربية مما ادى الى تضيق الخناق عليهم
لا بأس بتعلم العلوم باللغة الام لكن يجب ان لا نغفل ان التطور لا يكون باللغة الام حيث نجد ان اغلب الباحثين حتى وان كان فيهم عرب ينشرون بحوثهم باللغة الانجيليزية .
تحياتي


----------



## صناعي1 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

لم نختلف كثيرا، في الوقت الحالي تحدث مشاكل للمهندسين الذين يدرسون بالعربية بسبب قلة الجامعات على مستوى العالم العربي التي تدرس بالعربية و لكن حين يتبنى المعظم هذا الخيار تبرز الثمار الطيبة للتعريب.

اثناء دراستي كنت ألجأ في بعض الأحيان لبعض المراجع العربية (علما أن لغة التدريس كانت الانجليزية) المكتوبة بأسلوب جيد و كنت أستفيد منها كثيرا و خصوصا في السنة الأولى حيث لم تكن مهارات باللغة قد تطورت بالشكل الكافي.

و حتى في السنوات الأخيرة حينما تطورت بفضل الله مهاراتي في اللغة الانجليزية و أصبحت أفهم المراجع الانجليزية بسهولة كما افهم العربية تقريبا كنت احس بأن الكتب العربية المكتوبة بطريقة جيدة يمكنها أن تكون بديلا رائعا للمراجع الانجليزية.

حتى عندما بدأت العمل، كنت أجد صعوبة في توصيل بعض المفاهيم لفئات من الموظفين لا تتقن الانجليزية كوني درست هذه المفاهيم باللغة الانجليزية. كثير من المهندسين حين تواجهه المشكلة يعتبر ان هذه المفاهيم بذاتها اعلى مستوى من هؤلاء الموظفين و يستخدم مفاهيم مشوشة او غير واضحة مما يقلل من انتاجية العمل او يقلل من جودته.


----------

